# LR Mobile 2.8



## PeteGB (Jul 19, 2017)

Looks like a really useful update - however  . . . 

The feature I used most was speed flagging (press and hold in picture mode and you could choose what to set as you swiped up/down).

Press and hold in 2.8 toggles before/after. I can't find any mention of speed flagging anywhere so I don't know if it's been dropped or the gesture has been changed or moved.

Anyone have any defo knowledge ?

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 19, 2017)

It'll be back. It's gone temporarily due to conflicts with "other things".


----------



## PeteGB (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks Victoria. I'll stop hunting and concentrate on the new features - which looks really useful !

Cheers


----------



## Rick_B (Jul 19, 2017)

I love the way the developers just randomly take away useful features I use all the time. Didn’t they learn from the last time they took away Speed Flagging?

Also, making the iPad interface more like the desktop, thereby taking even more screen space away from the photo you’re editing, is going in the complete opposite direction from what they should be doing. The interface needs to get LESS obtrusive, not MORE. I suggested they look at Polarr for inspiration; instead, they looked at themselves.


----------



## PeteGB (Jul 19, 2017)

I have to say I agree. I like the fact that the interface relates well with the desktop, but . . . 

Having the photo fill the screen with the sliders for the adjustment below was a good use of screen space. Suddenly the photo takes up only 2/3 of the screen with the controls taking up the other 3rd. It's workable on my 'big' iPad but not so clever on my standard sized one.

Talking of features removed, anyone know how to delete a selective adjustment ? The trash can has vanished and for the life of me I can't work out how to get rid of one, without resetting and getting rid of them all.

He ho


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 19, 2017)

PeteGB said:


> Talking of features removed, anyone know how to delete a selective adjustment ? The trash can has vanished and for the life of me I can't work out how to get rid of one, without resetting and getting rid of them all.


Tap on the pin to select it, then pull up the context menu by tapping on the "..." icon top right corner.


----------



## PeteGB (Jul 20, 2017)

Ahhh . . .

Thanks Jim, in an hour of sitting trying I never tried that !

Top man !


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 20, 2017)

It's not very intuitive, is it?


----------



## dave_bass5 (Jul 21, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> It's not very intuitive, is it?



Well neither is LR in general IMO, at least not at first. I think i had as much fumbling around the first day or so with 2.8 as i had when i first started using LRM. Yes, its different but im sure after an hour or so we will all get used to it.

Just dont like all that wasted space on the right, even in landscape mode.


----------



## lyn (Jul 22, 2017)

Is there any way to roll back the update on an iPad? There are things I'll miss, but my location workflow depended on the speed and full screen of the iPad Pro. On a weekend location project I may shoot 3-4,000 photos. I download RAW files using a laptop and import preset. Then I sync the entire shoot to Lr Mobile and enable offline editing on the iPad. I can quickly move through the entire shoot with a large view for checking sharpness etc. I can also make quick crops and rough edits faster than I ever could on a laptop or even a desktop. I can work in the airport and on the plane without pulling out a laptop or worrying about battery power. I usually have my selections ready to go by the time I get home. I'd love to have the best of both worlds with the option to choose the pre-update interface for culling and rough edits and switch to the update interface for more extensive edits -- but if I have to choose one, I'd like to roll back the update. I know VB has a post on how to roll back Lr CC updates, and I hope there's a way to roll back this update on my iPad. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 22, 2017)

I don't know of a way to roll back to 2.7, but maybe others will.

But I'm not clear on the problem with the new version that makes you want to revert? Are you saying its slower to edit on the new version, or something else? I get that the speed review feature has been (hopefully temporarily) removed, but is editing actually slower or is it just lack of familiarity with the new layout?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 22, 2017)

The only way to roll back an update is if you still have an older copy locally stored in iTunes.


----------



## Rick_B (Jul 22, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> I don't know of a way to roll back to 2.7, but maybe others will.
> 
> But I'm not clear on the problem with the new version that makes you want to revert? Are you saying its slower to edit on the new version, or something else? I get that the speed review feature has been (hopefully temporarily) removed, but is editing actually slower or is it just lack of familiarity with the new layout?



Speed Rating/Flagging was the best feature of LRm, and the fact that it was removed (even temporarily) from the iPad (but not iPhone?) version, regardless of the reason, tells me that Adobe is clueless about how the product is being used.

Whatever features were added in 2.8 (selective edits, etc) are overwhelmed by feature removals and (frankly) clueless interface changes. Who, in 2017, revises a tablet photo editing app to dramatically reduce the size of the photo you're editing so that they can throw up swathes of featureless gray interface to hold several sliders, only one of which you'll be changing at any given time?

Did Adobe recently lose a bunch of engineering talent, or did they turn LRm over to summer interns?


----------



## Rick_B (Jul 22, 2017)

Honestly, Adobe should rerelease 2.7 as 2.9, apologize profusely, and commit to releasing a v3 that isn't embarrassing.


----------



## Wahlquist (Jul 22, 2017)

This update was the biggest letdown since Suicide Squad.
Having the image that I am working on covering 25% of the screen is absolutely ridiculous, especially when 50% of the screen is gray and unused. I wonder how crazy that space would look on the 12´9 iPad Pro.

Do it again and do it right.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 22, 2017)

I understand your frustration, but this is not an Adobe forum. If you want to complain, go to Photoshop Family Customer Community


----------



## Rick_B (Jul 23, 2017)

Oh, I've vented on one of Adobe's official Lightroom for Mobile support forum, as well, but nobody from Adobe has anything to say there. I know that LRQ is in contact with the developers, so I'm hoping she'll relay our frustrations to them.


----------



## Rick_B (Jul 23, 2017)

Quick update - this seems to be the best spot to give Adobe a piece of your mind:

Lightroom Mobile July, 2017 updates: Brush and Details for iOS, New Interface for Android

There has already been a chorus of "what have you done?", so here's hoping they take it seriously and get some fixes for the glaring shortcomings of this "update" out the door ASAP.


----------



## Wahlquist (Jul 23, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I understand your frustration, but this is not an Adobe forum. If you want to complain, go to Photoshop Family Customer Community


I fully know that this is not the official "get your shit together Adobe forum".

This thread is about LRm 2.8, and I shared my opinion.

I do appreciate the link to the "get your shit together Adobe forum" however.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 23, 2017)

Guys, just a gentle reminder of one of the few "rules" of this forum, but one which we want every member to follow in order to maintain the right atmosphere here: Forum Etiquette - Venting | Lightroom Forums


----------



## lyn (Jul 25, 2017)

Jim Wilde said:


> I don't know of a way to roll back to 2.7, but maybe others will.
> 
> But I'm not clear on the problem with the new version that makes you want to revert? Are you saying its slower to edit on the new version, or something else? I get that the speed review feature has been (hopefully temporarily) removed, but is editing actually slower or is it just lack of familiarity with the new layout?


The problem is size -- being able to see photos full size right away without pinching and scrolling makes culling very fast -- same for basic cropping and exposure adjustments.


----------



## lyn (Jul 25, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> The only way to roll back an update is if you still have an older copy locally stored in iTunes.


I'm not that good at iTunes. I checked the User Guide and iTunes Help but couldn't find anything on this. I know this isn't an iTunes forum, but without too much trouble could you please point me to information on how to tell if I have an older copy stored somewhere and how to load it if I do. I'll keep looking and will let you know if I find something. Would restoring everything from a backup made before the update work? Thanks!


----------



## dave_bass5 (Jul 26, 2017)

lyn said:


> The problem is size -- being able to see photos full size right away without pinching and scrolling makes culling very fast -- same for basic cropping and exposure adjustments.


Tapping on the image makes it fill the screen, isnt that what you need?


----------



## fuzzyaperture (Jul 27, 2017)

Why does every update to Lightroom Mobile take features away. As a wedding photographer I can no longer use or depend on Adobe. Latest feature removed speed flagging. You cant no longer speed flag via swipe on iOS. Speed flagging was the main feature for LR Mobile. Its insane that they took it off. I'm looking for other apps for flagging now. I cant rely on LR Mobile. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42U6QrvYDHo


----------



## dave_bass5 (Jul 28, 2017)

fuzzyaperture said:


> Why does every update to Lightroom Mobile take features away. As a wedding photographer I can no longer use or depend on Adobe. Latest feature removed speed flagging. You cant no longer speed flag via swipe on iOS. Speed flagging was the main feature for LR Mobile. Its insane that they took it off. I'm looking for other apps for flagging now. I cant rely on LR Mobile.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42U6QrvYDHo



Have you read this thread? Its about speed flagging already so your post is not adding anything we dont know already. If you have read it then you know its coming back.


----------



## PeteGB (Jul 19, 2017)

Looks like a really useful update - however  . . . 

The feature I used most was speed flagging (press and hold in picture mode and you could choose what to set as you swiped up/down).

Press and hold in 2.8 toggles before/after. I can't find any mention of speed flagging anywhere so I don't know if it's been dropped or the gesture has been changed or moved.

Anyone have any defo knowledge ?

Cheers

Pete


----------



## lyn (Jul 28, 2017)

dave_bass5 said:


> Tapping on the image makes it fill the screen, isnt that what you need?


Thanks -- but can't do anything else from there. I'm moving on and hoping that Adobe will give us back the option to choose the full 'desktop' interface or the old 'limited' workspace or some combination of flagging / rating and minimal edits all at full screen and the new UI for extended editing. Thanks for all your advice!


----------



## Wahlquist (Jul 29, 2017)

dave_bass5 said:


> Tapping on the image makes it fill the screen, isnt that what you need?


you can not edit in fullscreen, that is the issue.


----------

